
Mr Robot Season 4 Promo - anbux
Mr Robot Season 4 Promo - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=LIOApqA7qJY
======
not_a_cop75
The hacker bits were good prior, but even this preview is yucky. It's trying
too hard.

